# Boulder and surrounding area floods.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Everybody ok? What is the status where you are?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

francois said:


> Everybody ok? What is the status where you are?


Probably not surfing the Internet. 

We were on vacation about three weeks ago and went through Boulder on the way to Estes Park. First day of class at Colorado when we were in Boulder.

Very sad to see the devastation!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A buddy of mine lives in Evergreen, which is, of course, a ways from Ground Zero. I just traded emails with him. My email was the first time he'd heard the words 500 Year Flood. He said the sense of panic in his vicinity is near zero, though he did say there's no shortage of water in the area.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Mapei said:


> A buddy of mine lives in Evergreen, which is, of course, a ways from Ground Zero. I just traded emails with him. My email was the first time he'd heard the words 500 Year Flood. He said the sense of panic in his vicinity is near zero, though he did say there's no shortage of water in the area.


Interesting response from your buddy. I'm guessing he hasn't watched any tv or ventured out of his house for the last few days. Actually if he lives west of Evergreen Pkwy and maybe only goes north he wouldn't see the flooding. The flooding is mostly in the "tourist" section of town

Send him this link:

Downtown Evergreen flooded; evacuations remain in Jeffco | KDVR.com


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yeah, based on social media reports, the section of town below the Evergreen dam is pretty well flooded including sections of collapsed road and the Meyers Gulch bridge is washed out. Haven't heard about anything else in Bear Ck Canyon. The road in Coal Creek Canyon is totally gone in sections as are sections of road in Left Hand and St. Vrain Canyons and a bunch of roads/bridges out on the plains. Lots of roads in the western sections of Boulder and western suburbs are pretty heavily impacted. Further out on the plains, the South Platte River is flooded way out of its banks (10x wider than normal, 9' over flood stage). 

Peanuts compared to the loss of property and life, but cycling won't be the same around here for a long time. 

Statistical analysis by scientists at the Los Alamos National Lab estimate this as a 1300 year event.


----------

